# Calahonda Exhibition



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just to remind everybody that the http://thisisspain.info/festivalsexhibitions/calahonda-business-fair Calahonda exhibition finishes tomorrow.

Saturday was a great day and hope that tomorrow will be just as good! Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would have liked to have come to this, but I´ve got one of my older daughters and her boyfriend coming today, so rushing about

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You were missed!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

CALAHONDA HEALTH and BEAUTY FAIR [ Steve Hall ] [ 12-Jun-09 6:12pm ] [ edit ]

This is the first CALAHONDA HEALTH and BEAUTY FAIR organised by local entrepreneur Marleen Gosselin and her team. In response to the credit crunch, Marleen, owner of The Black Cat Bar in Calahonda decided to organise a low cost business fair to help small to medium- sized businesses promote themselves. It is designed for businesses from La Cala to Elviria that are looking to attract new clients and will be held on Sunday 14th June 11.00-19.00 at Las Postas Comercial Centre Calahonda. Already it is a complete sell-out and all is now set for a very successful weekend for exhibitors and visitors alike.

Don't neglect yourself and run yourself into the ground, you deserve to be pampered! Now it's more important than ever to take care of yourself in order to cope with the stresses and strains of modern life. Luckily, health and beauty products and treatments in Spain are affordable and there are some fantastic bi-lingual specialists living and working on the Costa del Sol.

In order to showcase these businesses and give you a chance to try out all their latest products, treatments and services Marleen Gosselin is organising the first Calahonda Health and Beauty Fair.

This fantastic fair will feature over 20 health and beauty businesses offering you the best deals, freebies and tips for feeling and looking great. It's free to attend, so come on down and treat yourself to some gorgeous health and beauty products and treatments.

Marleen explains why she has decided to focus on Health and Beauty this year. "At the Calahonda Business Fair I saw how popular the health and beauty stands were, so I wanted to build on this by organising a one day event just for this.

I also think it's vital that we make some time for ourselves and make sure we are looking after our bodies and being able to de-stress from time to time. As a wife, mum and business woman myself I know what it's like to not have enough hours in the day, but I like to treat myself to some nice creams, a good haircut and perhaps a massage every month to reward myself for all my hard work!

I hope this fair will help people to take some time to look after themselves and meet the local professionals who can help them look and feel better. Our experts will be available to answer all your questions on health, fitness and beauty so you can pick up a few tips as well. There will be special fair deals on the products and treatments, so it will be more affordable to look and feel fantastic!"

Date - Sunday, 14 June

Time - 11.00-19.00

Location - Las Postas Commercial Centre, Calahonda (in front of New Black Cat Bar, Fortress and Graffitti.



To promote the event there will be over 10,000 leaflets and 2,000 invitations distributed. It will be widely promoted by the organisers themselves, as well as the exhibitors and very importantly by the media partners Spectrum FM (listen!) EyeOnSpain.com and Shaw Marketing Services

For more information please contact Marleen Gosselin on 650 460 664 or by email

The organisers look forward to welcoming you all during the weekend.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Just to remind everybody that the Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info Calahonda exhibition finishes tomorrow.
> 
> Saturday was a great day and hope that tomorrow will be just as good! Hope to see some of you there!


I was quite shocked when I saw the link above, I had heard the rumours about Calahonda having a thriving swingers community but ignored them. Then I realised it probably wasnt that kind of exhibition after all. :eyebrows: (sighs of disappointment from all the blokes, no doubt).
But what was it about? Couldnt find it via the link. The Health & Beauty Fair sounds good though, although not able to go. But, for once, Steve, I do agree with you completely... I do deserve to be pampered!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

How did that happen? The link has changed by magic from the original one. OK, I admit to being technologically challenged.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> I was quite shocked when I saw the link above, I had heard the rumours about Calahonda having a thriving swingers community but ignored them. But, for once, Steve, I do agree with you completely... I do deserve to be pampered!


"Lies, damned lies and expat rumours" Sir Winston Mosquehill 

Please don't get XTreme excited - we do not want all the donkeys throwing their keys in and him coming home with the same beast that he came with. Nor do we need more fantasies about how he would pamper you. 

Sad, you can't make it. One day we will have a coffee. Please confirm afterwards to XTreme that I paid!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> I was quite shocked when I saw the link above, I had heard the rumours about Calahonda having a thriving swingers community but ignored them. Then I realised it probably wasnt that kind of exhibition after all. :eyebrows: (sighs of disappointment from all the blokes, no doubt).
> But what was it about? Couldnt find it via the link. The Health & Beauty Fair sounds good though, although not able to go. But, for once, Steve, I do agree with you completely... I do deserve to be pampered!



Swingers??? oh does that mean I can take OH along and trade him in???? 

I may actually venture along, I could do with some help in the health and beauty department!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What was that song, "We love you just the way you are"?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ......One day we will have a coffee. Please confirm afterwards to XTreme that I paid!!


... yes, could you confirm that to me too!!!! I'll make sure I'm sitting down 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> ... yes, could you confirm that to me too!!!! I'll make sure I'm sitting down
> 
> Jo xxx


Everywhere I go,
I get slandered,
Libeled,
I hear words I never heard
In the Bible.
And I'm one step ahead of the shoe
shine,
Two steps away from the county line,
Just trying to keep my customers
satisfied........................Satisfied.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Everywhere I go,
> I get slandered,
> Libeled,
> I hear words I never heard
> ...


simon and garfunkel... its too early for karoake dear !!!!! You know I'm only joking 


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm just a poor boy 
Though my story's seldom told 
I have squadered my resistance 
For a pocketful of numbles 
Such are promises, all lies and jest 
Still a man hears what he wants to hear 
And disregards the rest.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I'm just a poor boy
> Though my story's seldom told
> I have squadered my resistance
> For a pocketful of numbles
> ...


:boxing::boxing: 

Now lets see, its gonna be the "I am a rock..." now isnt it!!


:Cry::lalala:

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes......and very appropriate today! 


A summers day
In a hot and bright Marbella;
I am alone,
Gazing from my window to the streets below
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow.
I am a rock,
I am an island.
Ive built walls,
A fortress deep and mighty,
That none may penetrate.
I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain.
Its laughter and its loving I disdain.
I am a rock,
I am an island.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes......and very appropriate today!
> 
> 
> A summers day
> ...


The snow kinda spoilt it didnt it!!!! Now stop it! :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Turn them on, turn them on
Turn on those sad songs
When all hope is gone
Why don't you tune in and turn them on


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Homeward bound
I wish I was.... homeward bound lane:

Lol...only joking


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice one, Chica, Nice one, Son 
Nice one, Chica ... let's have another one! 

...or was it Cyril? Well never mind, it rhymes and that's unusual around here. 

Good exhibition, well done to the organisers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Nice one, Chica, Nice one, Son
> Nice one, Chica ... let's have another one!
> 
> ...or was it Cyril? Well never mind, it rhymes and that's unusual around here.
> ...



OMG! 

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Nice one, Chica, Nice one, Son
> Nice one, Chica ... let's have another one!
> 
> ...or was it Cyril? Well never mind, it rhymes and that's unusual around here.
> ...


St st st Steevie
Your breakin my heart
Your shakin my confidence lately
Oh oh oh Stevie
I'm down on my knees 
I'm beggin you please to come home
Come on home :hail::eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> St st st Steevie
> Your breakin my heart
> Your shakin my confidence lately
> Oh oh oh Stevie
> ...


Chica, you're going mad hun, go and have a lay down!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Chica, you're going mad hun, go and have a lay down!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Hahaha. Steve asked for another one!!! Ok. I'm lying down now:loco:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sing us another one, just like the other one, sing us another do, (Daisy, Daisy)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Sing us another one, just like the other one, sing us another do, (Daisy, Daisy)



you've all gone barking mad!!!!! 


Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"I said, my mamma, we´re all crazeee now" Slade (1973?)


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> you've all gone barking mad!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


It has been an exceptionally hot day today, Jo, maybe its heatstroke or something! Whatever it is, it is very scary!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"The lunatics are taking over the asylum" Mark Stewart = Kiss the Future


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> "The lunatics are taking over the asylum" Mark Stewart = Kiss the Future


Also The Specials originally, I think?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Also The Specials originally, I think?


Probably ..but before my time!!! I am not as old as young Jojo would like you to believe. "I feel good, I feel fine". (Tanga Girls, "ANUNCIOS DE TELEVISION")

Today, I felt like a 30 year old. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Sadly, her husband had other ideas LOL


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Probably ..but before my time!!! I am not as old as young Jojo would like you to believe. "I feel good, I feel fine". (Tanga Girls, "ANUNCIOS DE TELEVISION")
> 
> Today, I felt like a 30 year old.
> .
> ...



Well, I will have to let Jo confirm or deny that comment. The first one, that is.  
As for the second one, maybe it is the effect of the heat, but you seem to be transforming into Xtreme. Unless, that is, you are actually, one and the same!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, no. 

"everywhere I go I get slandered, libeled etc" ....but to be accused of being XTreme! 
What have I ever done to you to deserve that? 

I know my limits. I am not Welsh and I don't chase guapitas or burritos ........but as they say the old jokes are the best!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Well, I will have to let Jo confirm or deny that comment. The first one, that is.
> As for the second one, maybe it is the effect of the heat, but you seem to be transforming into Xtreme. Unless, that is, you are actually, one and the same!!


Steve is a polite and helpful man and xtreme is funny and helpful! There, I think thats my diplomatic comment!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Steve is a polite and helpful man and xtreme is funny and helpful! There, I think thats my diplomatic comment!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


No....I'm shy and introverted. Plus I have a very small todger!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

So, I'm not funny? 

Sad, I thought my Python impersonation was passable! 

Where is that rusty knife? Where are those tablets? Should I keep away from high buildings? Shall I just walk into the sea and do a Reggie Perrin? 

"Oh death, where is thy sting?"

Some schmuck is going to call me an estate agent soon and that could push me over the edge!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> So, I'm not funny?


And of course women love men who can make them laugh......so you got no chance Steve!

The fact that they're laughing at my small todger is irrelevant!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> So, I'm not funny?
> 
> Sad, I thought my Python impersonation was passable!
> 
> ...



Actually my friend who you helped recently to find a place in GC thought you were an estate agent Steve :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> The fact that they're laughing at my small todger is irrelevant!


aaahh, now that explains everything!!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

In my defence, it has been a cold Winter!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> In my defence, it has been a cold Winter!



yeah, yeah, yeah... and the swimming pool was cold....., heard it all before lol. Its ok, we now understand and sympathise xtreme :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------

